# Water hole



## Footballjunkie (Sep 15, 2006)

I plan on growing roughly 20 plants next year in the woods behind my house, and I really don't have the time to carry water jugs up there every week, so I dug a pretty big hole and lined it with plastic wrap. I'm hoping that during Winter the hole will fill up with rain water and I'll have plenty of water for my girls next year. Hopefully this might help someone who plans to do the same thing. If anyone has any reasons this might not work, or questions or comments please tell me.


----------



## KADE (Sep 15, 2006)

probably evaporate... unless it is a huge hole...   normally u dont need to lug around buckets of water for them tho.. just dig the holes ur planting in deep and wide (at least 2') and fill with store bought soil for easy root growth.. watering shoudln't be a problem.. unless it is hot at hell alll the time for a month or something


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 15, 2006)

You can't just plant them and expect not to care for them, though. They may need water sometimes, so you may want to consider just having a long hose or growing closer to you. I'm not big on outdoor growing, I wish I wasn't worried of all the different things that could happen to the plants ie wildlife, heat (it's hot here in TX) and the worst of all, other people finding your babies.


----------



## KADE (Sep 15, 2006)

I disagree.... but I dont live in Texas... quite a bit milder here =)
I dig my holes 2'x2' and fill w/ ''supersoil'' (basically peat w/ minerals) I come back mid to end of august and thas it. I also grow OD under partial canopy cover. Once in a blue moon I might need to water them.... I take a minimal amount with me...and give ~1/2 litre to each... to make em last a lil longer...   
I'd hate to know what the ambient average temperature is in Texas... I'll look it up sometime soon...


----------



## Footballjunkie (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah you don't have to water them for them to survive, but the more water they have and the more fertilizer you give them the better. It is only like a 10 minute walk from my house, so it's no big deal. It's pretty big hole, I'd say it will hold at least a couple hundred gallons.


----------



## KADE (Sep 16, 2006)

Jesus, when you say u dug a hole... u mean it!


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 16, 2006)

well, good luck, anyhow, trust me, in August here in TX, your plants would die along with everything else in Austin when it reaches that heat. We had another record breaking summer (heatwise, and consecutive days without rain). I can't wait until I move out of the country in a few years so I can try outdoor growing. When you say you disagree what part are you disagreeing on? Trust me the heat WILL kill any plants unless you water them daily, and trust me people steal peoples' crops, my friend had his stolen. That's why I am waiting to do an outdoor row. That and I don't want to be busted.


----------



## KADE (Sep 17, 2006)

I was talking originally about planting and not caring for them. But if ur in extreme heat, the situation changes drastically.


----------



## Hick (Sep 18, 2006)

hmmmm, I've never experienced an environment where mj didn't require care to survive. If you're getting a crop with "0" care, I've little doubt your yeilds and quality would _double_ with consistant/proper TLC. 

FBJ...you 'should' be fine useing the collected rain water, but _"always"_ check the PH of anything you put into/on your grow. There is the possibility that the drainage could be contaminated.


----------



## KADE (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm not much for outdoor growing anyways... I'm just saying it'll work in some climates.


----------

